# Ok to let my horned frog estivate?



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

A couple of factors have combined that lead me to believe my horned frog is currently in estivation, I'm wondering if it is ok to leave him in this state for a little while, but first the background.

As anyone in Ontario will tell you right about now, we've had a really mild winter up until now. As of now though, it's suddenly very, very cold outside. The effect this has had on my house is to cause the temperature of my basement to drop considerably. The effect that had on my frog's enclosure is for the temperature to drop down to 72 degrees fahrenheit (it is heated with an under tank pad). I gave my frog alot of substrate to burrow in if he wishes, and currently it's about 4-5 inches deep allowing him to burry himself quite well if he wants to. Right about the time it got cold I changed the substrate to fresh coconut fiber so he is also in as clean an environment as could be hoped for.

Since it got cold however, he has burried himself under the substrate for a little bit over a week now. I have sprayed his spot and can see the ground pulsating a bit when I start misting so I do know he's alive and ok. However, he nonetheless seems quite content to remain buried, and I'm actually interested in leaving him that way for a little while.

It's just a personal prefference of mine to simulate some degree of natural seasonal changes with my animals, and I'd like to extend this to my frog if possible. My piranhas for example will usually go through a 2 month period of slightly elevated temperatures (83 instead of the usual 78) and diminished feeding schedule to simulate a dry season. It is my understanding that pacman frogs typically estivate during the cooler winter months, and I'm hoping for some input on the safety of allowing him to do so.

He is a young frog so I am concerned about some time without feeding stunting his growth rate. He was picked up in about september I believe, and has grown substantially bigger than when I got him. The first pinky I fed him he took about 1 minute to swallow completely. The pinkie I fed him about 15 weeks later he swallowed in one bite. I don't want to mess up his growth and stunt him if that's going to be a consequence of letting him estivate.

So here's my questions

1) Overall is it safe to my frog's health to do this?
2) Are there any precautions I should take and be on the lookout for?
3) How long can he safely estivate for?
4) Will it stunt his growth to be put into estivation at this juvenile stage of his life?

If there are any risks involved I can insulate the tank with some foam until spring comes along and the temperature should come right back up. Failing that, another room is available that is warmer. I'm only looking to do this in the interest of simulating as much of it's natural lifestyle as possible and not as a compromise because my house is cold. If there are negative consequences, I just won't do it, although as I said I really would prefer to go through with this if I can.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Happy Birthday! I don't know if you have read this article here, but it might help answer some of your questions.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday







that was a good read red eyes


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks alot guys









Red Eyes, that was a good article although I don't think it covered my questions as well as I'd liked. I'm paranoid about my pets, and I'm doubly paranoid when I'm not too well versed in their care (I think I could handle nearly any eventuality with fish, herps and amphibians... whole other story







) so I wanted something a bit more specific.

If anything though, that one guy had his frog in estivation for months and months and it's still alive, although I'm not sure that's the standard of care I want to provide, hehe


----------

